# HELP! local metal work assistance !



## cerbera84 (16 Dec 2014)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a local metal worker in the Birmingham/West Midlands region who can help me!

I have two lengths of stainless steel tube - 50mm diameter, 150mm length, 3mm walls.

I am attempting to build a grain mill for home brewing and I *think* I need a knurling pattern applied to my tube?!

I'm looking at basically roughening the surface of the tube to grip the grains?

Is there anyone local who can assist?

Ben


----------



## RogerP (16 Dec 2014)

You could buy a knurling tool (eBay?) for less than 15 quid.

Here's one but there are plenty more.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lathe-1-8...694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c8e289e6e


----------



## porker (16 Dec 2014)

The OP would also need a lathe which I am assuming he hasn't got.


----------



## cerbera84 (16 Dec 2014)

thanks for your reply Roger. The problem is that I don't have a lathe, and as far as I understand it, I can't knurl without one?

Unless someone tells me different.....


----------



## RogerP (16 Dec 2014)

porker":k2lycmal said:


> The OP would also need a lathe which I am assuming he hasn't got.


 ... seems you're quite right, I just gaily assume everyone has a lathe


----------



## RogerP (16 Dec 2014)

cerbera84":3fm0l0rl said:


> thanks for your reply Roger. The problem is that I don't have a lathe, and as far as I understand it, I can't knurl without one?
> 
> Unless someone tells me different.....



Yes that would be a small problem 

I would gladly do it for you but I'm in Gloucester and that's quite a journey I fear.


----------



## cerbera84 (16 Dec 2014)

RogerP":3f7payby said:


> cerbera84":3f7payby said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your reply Roger. The problem is that I don't have a lathe, and as far as I understand it, I can't knurl without one?
> ...



Thanks for your kind offer Roger, it is quite a distance though! Hopefully there is a similarly kind person who is a bit closer!


----------



## paul-c (17 Dec 2014)

hi
if you fail to get some kind person locally - i am sure there will be plenty of local engineering firms local - ish to you, who may - for some beer tokens the week before christmas, knurl this for you as it is a pretty quick job to do.
best of luck 
paul-c


----------



## bugbear (17 Dec 2014)

cerbera84":1fg3u0l4 said:


> I am attempting to build a grain mill for home brewing and I *think* I need a knurling pattern applied to my tube?!
> 
> I'm looking at basically roughening the surface of the tube to grip the grains?



Do you have any images (perhaps on line from successful mill makers?) of the sort of texture
you need?

BugBear


----------



## DTR (17 Dec 2014)

There is a type of knurler that works by hand. It looks like one of those tools for cutting copper pipe, but with knurling wheels instead of cutters. I'll see if I can find one online....


----------



## RogerP (17 Dec 2014)

Not seen one of those - sounds just the job for him!


----------



## cerbera84 (17 Dec 2014)

paul-c":2cj2zop9 said:


> hi
> if you fail to get some kind person locally - i am sure there will be plenty of local engineering firms local - ish to you, who may - for some beer tokens the week before christmas, knurl this for you as it is a pretty quick job to do.
> best of luck
> paul-c



Paul, one engineering firm quoted me five hours work at £45 per hour!! I was under the impression it wouldn't take too long


----------



## cerbera84 (17 Dec 2014)

bugbear":1ipkpmrk said:


> cerbera84":1ipkpmrk said:
> 
> 
> > I am attempting to build a grain mill for home brewing and I *think* I need a knurling pattern applied to my tube?!
> ...



This was the kind of thing I was after http://g2.img-dpreview.com/8C2F6F74C2B4 ... 852D4D.jpg


----------



## cerbera84 (17 Dec 2014)

DTR":1iiskt1m said:


> There is a type of knurler that works by hand. It looks like one of those tools for cutting copper pipe, but with knurling wheels instead of cutters. I'll see if I can find one online....



I have searched and searched for the mythical hand knurler and haven't found one in the UK yet...


----------



## AndyT (17 Dec 2014)

I think that Dave is remembering one of these







£14.50 + VAT from Chronos http://chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/info_MXm121_.html

I have one and have had good results. You can tighten it down onto opposite sides and you probably could work it slowly by hand. 

However, I've only used it on mild steel and brass. Stainless steel is much harder and it might not work. What's more, the OP wants to use tube, of a larger diameter than this sort of tool will adjust to.

Sorry to only offer a negative answer; I hope someone else has a better idea!


----------



## Inspector (18 Dec 2014)

That style of knurling tool is meant to be used in a lathe, not hand held. It requires less force to use than a single wheel so suites smaller metal lathes. 

Ben have you looked to see if you can find knurled bar stock? Or something else that can be adapted like motorcycle grips? There are lots of people on this side of the pond that are obsessed with customizing their motorcycles so there are lots of Brass and Aluminium knurled grips. Maybe someone makes SS ones. 

Pete


----------



## bugbear (18 Dec 2014)

cerbera84":3hqqyjw8 said:


> bugbear":3hqqyjw8 said:
> 
> 
> > cerbera84":3hqqyjw8 said:
> ...



Ouch. I'd hate to think of the pressure needed to displace stainless steel to that kind of depth.

I'm not sure knurling can do what you need, even if a lathe and knurling tool became available.

There do seem to be some reasonably priced (bearing
in mind what one-off engineering will cost you) small mills available,
at least on the US market.

http://www.sunsethydro.com/Grain-Mills-Wort-s/1904.htm

BugBear

BugBear


----------



## DTR (18 Dec 2014)

AndyT":3gpq6uvb said:


> I think that Dave is remembering one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite, although I do have and use that very example!

I was thinking of one of these (the bottom one):

http://www.shobha-india.com/lathe-tools ... ls-d9.html

...but I've yet to find one in the UK, and I don't know what sizes they come in.


----------

